# Neuer CPU Kühler/Lüfter für AM3+ / FX-6350



## Oyso (25. Juli 2013)

*Neuer CPU Kühler/Lüfter für AM3+ / FX-6350*

Ich möchte gerne den Standard Kühler/Lüfter der CPU austauschen, da der !richtig! laut wird bzw. ist.
Mein MB ist von ASRock 970 Extreme3 Rev.2 und als CPU habe ich den FX-6350.
Könnt ich mir ein guten Tipp geben, welchen ich dort einbauen kann. 
Also am besten ohne Backplatte, da ich das MB nicht schon wieder ausbauen möchte.


----------



## Rollmops (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler/Lüfter für AM3+ / FX-6350*

Scythe Katana 4, 
Da müsstest du die Backplate nicht abnehmen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler/Lüfter für AM3+ / FX-6350*

Welches Gehäuse, damit man sehen was als Kühler montierbar ist? Was dürfte der Kühler denn max. kosten?


----------



## frisuba (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler/Lüfter für AM3+ / FX-6350*



Rollmops schrieb:


> Scythe Katana 4,
> Da müsstest du die Backplate nicht abnehmen.


Ich bin Beitzer einer 125W TDP CPU und eines Katana4s.
Er hat einen 92mm Lüfter und dreht bei mir auf Level 4. Das sind ca. 1700Upm, spricht man hört ein kleines summen.
Wenn ich den Lüfter eine kleinere Drehzahl anweise, tut er sich schwer, die CPU- Temperatur unter Kontrolle zu haben.
Für 125W TDP würde ich also etwas größeres empfehlen.
Der Brocken 2 oder Mugen 4 wird da eine gute Wahl sein...


----------



## facehugger (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler/Lüfter für AM3+ / FX-6350*

Ohne "fummeln" wirds schwer, hätte dir jenen empfohlen:


Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Rollmops (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler/Lüfter für AM3+ / FX-6350*



frisuba schrieb:


> Ich bin Beitzer einer 125W TDP CPU und eines Katana4s.
> Er hat einen 92mm Lüfter und dreht bei mir auf Level 4. Das sind ca. 1700Upm, spricht man hört ein kleines summen.
> Wenn ich den Lüfter eine kleinere Drehzahl anweise, tut er sich schwer, die CPU- Temperatur unter Kontrolle zu haben.
> Für 125W TDP würde ich also etwas größeres empfehlen.
> Der Brocken 2 oder Mugen 4 wird da eine gute Wahl sein...



Das ist mir bewusst, nur wenn er die Backplate nicht abnehmen will? :/


----------



## frisuba (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler/Lüfter für AM3+ / FX-6350*



Rollmops schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst, nur wenn er die Backplate nicht abnehmen will? :/


Dann wird's schwierig. Hätte er den FX 6300, wären es nur 95W TDP zu kühlen


----------



## Dementius76 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler/Lüfter für AM3+ / FX-6350*



Rollmops schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst, nur wenn er die Backplate nicht abnehmen will? :/


Dann wirds schwer mit der Auswahl an guten und leisen Lüftern.


----------



## frisuba (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler/Lüfter für AM3+ / FX-6350*

ich denke der CoolerMaster- Lüftern ist dann die bessere Wahl, da dieser einen größeren Lüfter, als der Katana4 hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler/Lüfter für AM3+ / FX-6350*

Ohne das Gehäuse zu kennen kann man alles oder nix empfehlen und vielleicht hat es ja eine Öffnung im Tray womit die Demontage entfällt


----------



## cozma (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler/Lüfter für AM3+ / FX-6350*

Naja ohne wechsel der Backplate und dann noch Leistungfähig?
Da fallen mir eigentlich nur Kompaktwasserkühler ein. Die aktuellen
Modelle haben genug Reserven so daß die Lüfter nicht allzu hoch
drehen. Je nach Gehäuse ne Corsair H80i oder wenn Platz ist eine
H100i oder H110.


----------



## Oyso (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler/Lüfter für AM3+ / FX-6350*

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hinweise.

Als Gehäuse habe ich ein Midi Tower (Foto´s anbei) und Preislich so wenig wie möglich aber so viel wie nötig... ist mein zweit PC.

Wenn alle stricke reisen und es absolut kein Sinn macht einen ohne Backplate zu montieren, dann nehm ich auch ein mit.


----------



## Kormi (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler/Lüfter für AM3+ / FX-6350*

da scheint ja platz zu sein, backplate wechseln ist ein muss, wenn du was gescheites willst.

würde mal richtung macho HR-2 oder True Spirit 140 gehen


----------



## Mente (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler/Lüfter für AM3+ / FX-6350*

hi

schon traurig das keinem einfache und gute lüfter einfallen die die am3+ backplane ausreicht ....
zb. zalman Zalman CNPS10X Performa Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

lg


----------

